
The Doctor and the Doc - lelf
https://vector.org.uk/the-doctor-and-the-doc/
======
TehShrike
It started out as an interesting history lesson told in a narrative style, but
then it went off the rails and started talking about why "we" chose some
random documentation platform. I'm confused

~~~
kick
It's not really a great history lesson, it was an ironic and silly summary of
events.

A better history lesson would be KEI's autobiography, which is pretty neat.

But really it's just meant to point out that k now has something reasonably
resembling documentation now.

------
mhewett
"nautical miles from radians" has to be one of the most esoteric functions
built into any language.

